

Turncoat - Douglas Adams (2000) - codeulike
http://www.scribd.com/doc/179946124/Turncoat-by-Douglas-Adams-2000

======
codeulike
_So this is my second point. Where, thirty years ago, we used to start up rock
bands, we now startup start-ups and experiment with new ways of communicating
with each other and playing with the information we exchange. And when one
idea fails, there’s another, better one right behind it, and anotherand
another, cascading out as fast as rock albums used to in the sixties._

And this was in 2000. He would have loved 2014.

